# Fruit Jar



## David E Dearden (Oct 5, 2003)

Is this a throwaway or collectable please. I don't collect fruit jars and can not find this in my books. It has a machine scar on bottom, amber in color, embosed on side in a circle various fruits and vegtables, also numbers for measurement and the name in script Longlife and non script under that, Wide Mouth. Strange top which screws on with a plastic ring that holds a screen mesh over the complete top. Thanks          David
 Edeardavey@aol.com


----------



## woody (Oct 5, 2003)

This jar is listed in the Red Book of Fruit Jars #9 for $12-15. Qt. amber.

 1517-1. Longlife wide mouth (front) Fruit medallion (reverse)
 Smooth lip Mason beaded neck seal
 Screw band with wire mesh insert
 Sold as a fruit jar for sprouting seeds for "Sprout Cookery".


----------

